# Overclocking E2180



## Laverick (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey I need some help overclocking this bad baby and was referred here by my brother.Ive done alot with computers but one thing Ive been scared pissed to do is overclock...But not anymore I believe I am capable with some help to be able to do it with some help from you guys

The 2 programs Im using are
****CPU-Z***
***Easy Tune 6****


Sooooo Here is a pic of my specs using CPU-Z
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4313/idle2.png

*And
*
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3770/idle.png
*
And just incase?*
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2366/idle3.png

Offtopic:Yes Im using a pirated version of windows but hey I payed for it! 90 bucks lol!

As you can see 2ghz is what it is but when idle it drops low to 1.2 (*** am I talking about? you guys know this lol)

Anyways Does anyone know a good build on how to go about this?
2.0ghz sucks and I don't wanna spend a immense amount of money for a new one... Just looking to get it around 3.0-3.2 ghz nothing big

Please help thanks guys.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your system will have throttling enabled so when yor pc isn't doing much the speed will drop and when it is the speed will go up. There is a thread at the top of overclocking forum which tells you how to overclock. you should overclock in the bios and not use a program to do it. These programs can cause issues a bit like flashing the bios through windows. its a bad idea.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using pirated software is illegal and increases to those who purchase legal software.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep I agree, I also know people who write software and they would be pissed of if they found out someone was using their software illegally.

Software costs alot of money because people keep stealing it. STOP IT


----------

